# Special Spanner not Bike related



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

Cleaning out my fathers garage found a few things from long ago, including a small bottle of Mercury! I came across this spanner, well I assume it's a spanner, never seen anything quite like it, it's sort of like an adjustable but not.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2020)

Not that old really. My guess is some kind of tool for gripping rounded off nuts?


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2020)

Never seen anything like that. I'll be interested to find out what it is for.


----------



## Sharky (27 Jul 2020)

What is that photo linked to? It came up with something I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Profpointy (27 Jul 2020)

Does the wheely thing self-tighten maybe ?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

Sharky said:


> What is that photo linked to? It came up with something I wasn't expecting.


?? In what way?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2020)

It almost looks as though it could be a pipe cutter?


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It almost looks as though it could be a pipe cutter?



That was my first thought, but there is no cutting disc, just rollers, which I suspect is some kind of cam arrangement that tightens as force is applied, hence my suggestion.


----------



## Sharky (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ?? In what way?


Linked to a Russian babes site!


----------



## Paulus (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ?? In what way?


I got certain Russian ladies looking for romance in my area, plus bitcoins and others.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2020)

Did I draw the short straw? I got the hosted image and an advert for guaranteed weight loss......


----------



## figbat (27 Jul 2020)

It's not a ratchet is it?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

Sharky said:


> Linked to a Russian babes site!





Paulus said:


> I got certain Russian ladies looking for romance in my area, plus bitcoins and others.


Are you sure they are not just cached sites on your phones, I don't get any of that, I just get larger images of the spanner?

I use ImgBB to link my images to all the forums I use & it's never been mentioned before

But putting a bolt in the head you have a mess about lot to be able to get any purchase, also the roller just pushes into the head with very little resistance.

Posted these direct to the site rather than the hosted links, I'll replace the originals


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Jul 2020)

I think it's a plumbers wrench for pressing a precise depth capillary groove into various diameter copper pipes at the ends of copper pipes for soldering sleeve cover joints.... 

edit- just seen your post about the roller collapsing onto the end of the wrench, so it's not that at all!, unless you can lock the roller in position?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

figbat said:


> It's not a ratchet is it?


It had crossed my mind that could be what it is, so I went into the workshop & put a bolt in the vice, if you get it right the roller holds the bolt head, you can then rotate the spanner backwards, the roller going into the spanner, then you can pull again, I did take a video of it put on Youtube this time no Imgbb 

Best thing is the more I think about the more I think maybe I even bought it him


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2020)

That's handy


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2020)

I've spent a good chunk of my life dreaming up something similar. But not got to a sensible solution.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jul 2020)

Right tool for the job is my motto. Can't think what job that tool specialises in?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

BrumJim said:


> I've spent a good chunk of my life dreaming up something similar. But not got to a sensible solution.


Not sure that this is for any bolt which is tight, I can see it work with new bolts, but then if you're using new bolts then use the right spanner


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not sure that this is for any bolt which is tight, I can see it work with new bolts, but then if you're using new bolts then use the right spanner


Problem is that the best use for this tool is where space is very tight and you can only get a 1/12 turn on the spanner within the space available. So you turn it 1/2 flat, turn the spanner over, another 1/2 flat, and continue. However in such a situation, I'm not convinced you would get that head anywhere near the nut or screw.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jul 2020)

Discussed here


View: https://youtu.be/RFHnqJli-RY?t=383


6:28


----------



## Venod (27 Jul 2020)

Not a big fan of adjustables, the right spanner for the job is always a better option, but I seem to have accumulated a few.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2020)

To MrsPete, it's a hammer 🛠


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

Spanner as a hammer, not good but not 'bad bad' Hammer as a spanner that is BAAAAAAAAAAD


----------



## gbb (2 Aug 2020)

I think it was tech colledge decades ago, a teacher used to go mad if you brought in an adjustable spanner....no no no, right spanner for the bolt was his mantra,
Funnily enough, spanners are my job and I rarely ever ever use an adjustable, perhaps his words stuck.


----------



## Rowano (3 Aug 2020)

Venod said:


> Not a big fan of adjustables, the right spanner for the job is always a better option, but I seem to have accumulated a few.
> View attachment 538335
> 
> 
> View attachment 538336


Most people put a fan by their turbo, not a
radiator 🤣


----------



## Venod (3 Aug 2020)

Rowano said:


> Most people put a fan by their turbo, not a
> radiator 🤣



I didn't either, I put the turbo by radiator.


----------

